# Bart schleyer  bow



## shawn dooley (Mar 14, 2010)

I NEED SOME HELP WITH THE DEMENTIONS  FOR HIS  105# pound flatbow  ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS    I AM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT THAT WEIGHT JUST LIKE THE BOW  THANKS     SHAWN


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2010)

shawn,
 are you talkin about the pryamid bow?


----------



## shawn dooley (Mar 14, 2010)

yes the one with the WIDE LIMS


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2010)

shawn,
 here is a very rough sketch of it. i think i would sart out with the bow about 1 1/4 inches thick at the handle and taper it down to the tips. i cant remember how thick to make the limbs as you go toward the tip, but this bow requires a lot of whittling to complete! maybe some of the other self bow makers can give you more info. hope it helps ya!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 14, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> shawn,
> here is a very rough sketch of it. i think i would sart out with the bow about 1 1/4 inches thick at the handle and taper it down to the tips. i cant remember how thick to make the limbs as you go toward the tip, but this bow requires a lot of whittling to complete! maybe some of the other self bow makers can give you more info. hope it helps ya!



Chip Foose....Yu...ain't!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2010)

bubba says my sketch was very, very ,very bad and i had to make a new one. askin' for help is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 15, 2010)

By design, pyramid bows like that have the same thickness all the way down the limb.  The handle section is all that is thicker.  All the tiller comes from the unique back profile taper.  I would guess that the starting limb thickness be around 9/16" or so.  You can always take the entire limb thickness down some.


----------

